# Milo, Sassy and Ruby 23 week old siblings



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Milo, Sassy and Ruby arrived in the rescue with their sister Jasmine and their mom Clover (now both rehomed) when they were just one week old.

These three kittens are so gorgeous and friendly, they love nothing more than to cuddle up on your lap. I can't believe they haven't found their forever homes already

Please get in touch if you think you could offer any a loving home.

Milo is the black and white kitten at the front of the first photo. Sassy is the black and white kitten in the second photo and Ruby is the torti


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ruby has left for her forever home today and Milo has a viewing tomorrow. I can't see any reason why the lady will turn him down so hopefully he will be on his way to a new life tomorrow. That just leaves Sassy looking for her forever home x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck milo & sassy!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Milo has left for his forever home today so now we just need to find a home for Sassy. She hasn't had a single but of interest


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

So pleased for milo! 

What I need is two houses next door to reach other so I can keep my three in one , and fill the other one with "normal" cats from CG


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think Sassy is so beautiful, hope she finds a home very soon.


----------

